

Twisted shape of the Mississippi River - martian
http://www.npr.org/blogs/inside/2010/07/14/128511984/twisted-history-the-wily-mississippi-cuts-new-paths

======
balding_n_tired
Twain commented on the shortening distance between Cairo and New Orleans and
suggested that eventually the river would run out of room and have to stick
out into the Gulf like a fishing pole.

